# Books on Charting



## bepra1 (13 August 2007)

Hi guys,
I would like to learn more about charting. What type of charting are you usually use? and can you recommend good books on charting?
Thanks in advance for your help, guys.


----------



## R0n1n (13 August 2007)

this one is a good refrence book.

*The Encyclopedia of Technical Market Indicators by Robert Colby.*
it gives the working of all the good indicators. It gives the formula behind the indicator and has examples of entry and exit conditions based on the perticular to go with it.

You can read part of the book here.
http://books.google.com/books?id=SY...et+Indicators&sig=S96KgD-K5DsLKsM66gb2iJobFRc


----------



## tcoates (13 August 2007)

Trading for a living (Elders)

http://www.amazon.com/Trading-Living-Psychology-Tactics-Management/dp/0471592242

Secrets For Profiting in Bull and Bear Markets (Stan Weinstein's)

http://www.amazon.com/Stan-Weinstei...7486503?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1186972692&sr=1-1

The last suggestion that I would make is that any book you look includes detail on volume as price and indicators only tell 1/2 the story. I could throw out 1/2 the books that I have as they pay little attention to this facet of trading.

Tim


----------



## travwj (11 November 2008)

*Charting*

I am sorry to do this, i have had a quick search on the Forum and used the search tool but had no luck. So now i am putting it out to the people. I am looking for some books or information on charting, i have had a look at the book shop but am hoping that some can be reconmended for me to have a look at.

Thanks in advance

Trav


----------



## professor_frink (11 November 2008)

*Re: Charting*



travwj said:


> I am sorry to do this, i have had a quick search on the Forum and used the search tool but had no luck. So now i am putting it out to the people. I am looking for some books or information on charting, i have had a look at the book shop but am hoping that some can be reconmended for me to have a look at.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Trav




hi trav,

couple of of threads for you to look at(there are others but this will get you started) -

good TA books - any suggestions

books on technical analysis

books for daytrading


----------



## tech/a (11 November 2008)

Unfortunately you need to read a hell of a lot of various types of charting styles and types to know

(1) What you *dont* need to know.
(2) That its* not* the analysis (Regardless of type) that makes the money.
(3) What you *need* to know.


----------



## skyQuake (11 November 2008)

I recommend books by Tate. They give a solid and basic intro to trading, not just charting.


----------



## travwj (11 November 2008)

Thanks for all your help... my search wasn't the best, as this thread had already been started...but once again thank you...now i have some reading to do, and a lot of learning.

Trav


----------



## shulink (19 November 2008)

I recommend the following
1. trading for a living
2. come into my trading room
3. high probability trading
4. technical analysis of the financial trend


----------



## StockLearner001 (5 April 2009)

*Charting books*

Hi the experienced guys,

any body can suggest which should be a good book for a beginner to learn charts ?

Appreciate your assistance.


----------



## tech/a (5 April 2009)

*Re: Charting books*

There are 1000s.

Ask yourself
What time frame do I want/can to trade?
EOD,Long Term/Short term intraday,glued to the screen trading most ticks
Set and forget for a few months?

Read as much as you can from various posters and see what TYPE of analysis appeals to you AND your time horizon.

Then concentrate on that.
You only need to pick one style and become proficient you don't need to know all types of analysis.


----------



## Sean K (5 April 2009)

*Re: Charting books*

No need to buy a book.

Just surf the web.


----------



## johenmo (8 April 2009)

*Re: Charting books*



tech/a said:


> You only need to pick one style and become proficient you don't need to know all types of analysis.




Tech told me this months ago and he is right.  And, keep it simple.  And others tell me price action.  I now know what they mean - price and volume and patterns is what I am now getting to grips with.  



kennas said:


> No need to buy a book. Just surf the web.




The info is on the web.  But some books present in a way that suits you.


----------



## kam75 (19 April 2009)

Looking at my library I see the following books that have helped me make a lot of money over the years.  Jack Schwager's 'Getting Started in Technical Analysis'.  Don't think for a moment that if you've been trading for years that this book will be too basic.  Then there's 'How Charts can Help you in the Stockmarket' by William Jiller.  If you want to go all the way and like to be thorough, get yourself a copy of Technical Analysis of Stock Trends by Edwards & Mcgee, generally considered the bible of technical analysis.
regards


----------



## surfingman (19 April 2009)

Reading Trading Classic Chart Patterns by Thomas N Bulkowski looks to be a very good book but I will have to read it a couple of times and keep it handy for a reference once I start trading from it. 

I Got the lead to buy it from a write up on Dan Zanger in Your Trading Edge Magazine the man is a legend.

"World record holder for the largest percent change for a personal portfolio for a 12 month period of time and an 18 month period of time in the history of the stock market. So far I've had the first twelve months of this incredible record audited by a firm that specializes in auditing professional money managers. For one year the record is 29,233% using margin on high flying Internet stocks during the market bubble from 1998 through 2000. Read the audit "Effron" using the link at the bottom of this page."


----------



## nulla nulla (19 April 2009)

I found the following books helpful:

Ron Bennetts:   The Australian Stock Market
Alan Hull:          Active Investing
Roger Kinsky:    Online Investing on the Australian Sharemarket
Louise Bedford:  The Secret of Candlestick Charting
Darryl Guppy:     Chart Trading

Good luck.


----------



## audio-technica (24 September 2009)

Heyz, I've found Louise Bedford's books to be excellent for those new to technical analysis and charting. 
Ive read some people say her books are too pushy to one certain way of trading but it's simple and has worked for her and her 'weight of evidence' principles of trading. I think that u need to read a few books to get varied perspectives on trading.
 I definitely recommend 'The way of the turtle' by curtis m. faith - its not so much specifically about trading methods but more about systems and the importance of following a system with discipline. 
Trading your way to financial freedom by Van K Tharp is another good one and meshes well with curtis faith's as they know each other i believe.
A complete guide to Technical Trading Tactics by John L. Person is a good book about futures and technical analysis.

Now i'd just like to throw in some opinion tho it will seem bias - and that is that i don't like daryl guppy's trading books. I realise that he is successful and has many gems in his books, but the way they are written I feel it takes too long to read through his intertwined spider web of metaphors before you get thru to his points... I also feel he presents too many indicators and charting methods where as the other authors i mentioned tend to keep it simpler. THIS IS JUST MY OPINION but his books are one of the only ones where i've felt that they are just not user friendly and boring to read 

Goodluck with your trading tho, and try looking searching on the net for a few books before buying them  not encourageing - just hinting


----------

